# Substrate



## Tortoise Buddy3826 (Oct 15, 2020)

Okay so I have a baby Russian tortoise I am using coconut coir for substrate when or do I switch to the more wood type substrate?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 15, 2020)

Its ur choice... i like orchid bark or cypress myself.. less messy


----------



## Tom (Oct 15, 2020)

I switch them when they reach 3-4 inches.


----------

